# Rechtsfragen rund um das Abonnement



## D.Opfer (12 September 2005)

Rechtlicher Verbraucherschutz in Bayern: 



> Rechtsfragen rund um das Abonnement
> 
> Mit dem Begriff Abonnement ist meist der regelmäßige Bezug von Sachen gleicher Art gemeint.
> Insbesondere wird darunter der Bezug von Zeitungen, Zeitschriften und Illustrierten verstanden, die auch Gegenstand dieses Beitrags sind. Ein solches Abonnement ist praktisch: Man bekommt die Lektüre ins Haus geliefert und spart sich den Weg zum Kiosk. Häufig bietet der regelmäßige Bezug auch Preisvorteile und es winken Sachprämien und Gutscheine beim Abschluss des Vertrages bzw. der Werbung eines neuen Mitglieds.
> ...



Quelle: http://www.vis-recht.bayern.de/de/left/themen/vertraege_einzeln/vertragsarten/abonnement.htm


----------

